# Netflix "sleeper hits"-- movies you never heard of



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Here's another good idea for a movie thread...

How about movies you spotted on Netflix or Amazon Prime you *never heard of* but decided to try out on a lark... and were blown away with how good a movie it was? 

For us, it was most recently "The Cockeyed Cowboys of Calico County".

It was a hilarious western from 1970 in which the town blacksmith sends his life savings away to a mail order bride he's been writing letters to in Chicago for train fare. 
She never shows, and humiliated from being taken in by what is now obviously a scam, he resolves to leave town. The town, unwilling to lose the only blacksmith in 100 miles hatches a scheme to keep him in town long enough to change his mind.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Red Hill. It is an Australian film - a quite violent thriller but unexpectedly good.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Not a movie, but 13 episodes of Terra Nova.

Not nearly as many choices on Netflix in Canada.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

DaleK said:


> Not a movie, but 13 episodes of Terra Nova.
> 
> Not nearly as many choices on Netflix in Canada.


Yeah, I agree, Terra Nova was surprisingly excellent. I didn't have high hopes for all the hype it got.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

If you don't mind sub titles, this Chinese movie, AFTERSHOCK was riveting! 

After a huge earthquake (a real event, 1976) two little siblings are found alive in the rubble. Due to the precarious conditions, only one can be saved. The mother has to decide which one to save and which one to let die. However, the child left behind doesn't die. 

It's a really great movie.


http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Aftershock/70153546?trkid=2361637


Pauline


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Oh man, I have hundreds. Check out the S. Korean film Castaway on the Moon, and the Irish film 48 Angles.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Another great subtitle one is the German film 7 Dwarves. 
DH and I laughed so hard we had to watch it twice - we were laughing too hard to read all the subtitles the first time.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

If you don't mind the subtitles, Das Boot, Diabolique, and the Swedish version of The Girl with the Dragon Tatoo are great.


----------



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

I would highly recommend Snow White: A Tale of Terror. We were looking for a quick terrible movie to watch and laugh at, but this movie, starring Sigourney Weaver, was actually really good.


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

I just went 18 yrs. without tv , so for me its shows instead of movies.
Arrested development ... OMG is that ever funny .
Firefly ... space age type series .
Family guy ... @[email protected] 
South Park ,,, @[email protected] x 10 
Madmen ... Set in the 60s when ciggs, booze and the maltreatment of women was fashionable .
Raising hope ... My God that little girl is a charmer .
Oz ... Weird seeing male nudity on display . 
The office ... I think Jim and Pam may get a spin off 


Im not sure which these are on , hulu or netflix ...


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Ramblin Wreck If you don't mind the subtitles, the Swedish version of The Girl with the Dragon Tatoo are great.
That is the original....

J.T.M.	
Arrested development ... OMG is that ever funny .
Firefly ... space age type series .
Family guy ... @[email protected] 
South Park ,,, @[email protected] x 10 
Madmen ... Set in the 60s when ciggs, booze and the maltreatment of women was fashionable .
Raising hope ... My God that little girl is a charmer .
Oz ... Weird seeing male nudity on display . 
The office ... I think Jim and Pam may get a spin off 

We love Arrested Development
Firefly
Southpark...meh..it's getting old much like the Simpsons
Madmen keeps winning awards and is very well done
Raising Hope is great until hmm...maybe toward the end of season 2?
Oz...never appealed but hear it is a well done show
The office..is an Americanized version of an UK series....doubt it will survive a spin off...IMHO it dropped quality with the loss of Steve Carrell

Can post later things we love and watch.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The series Firefly (I think that's the name), also a movie
Mac, starring (written by, directed by, produced by) John Torturro


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Ink...


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

I recently saw a great movie from the late 1970s called "Being There". It was fantastic! It also won at least one Oscar, as I found out in the extras. There was an interview with Illeana Douglas; the Oscar winner was her grandfather, Melvyn Douglas.

I also found a movie on cable called "In Darkness". It's a Polish film from 2011 and was about a sewer worker in Lvov who hid Jews in the sewer for a number of months. It was fantastic, and I had never heard of this story.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

There are so many. Here are a few... 

Series:
Scottish series: "Hamish Macbeth" about the life in a small fishing town and the life of its police officer.
The Brit version of "Life on Mars" about a police officer transported back to 1973 into a really rough police department. The series has a kicker ending.
"New Tricks" about a bunch of old ex-officers solving unsolved crimes.
"The Murdoch Mysteries" which MUST be started from the beginning to develop the storyline. The formal Victorian language use in it is delightful. 
"Red Dwarf" series. It grows on you 'Smoke me a kipper.'
Movies:
"Iron Sky" Nazis from the moon. 
Swedish version of "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" 
Louis Malle's Documentary "God's Country" I remember times like that.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

There are two movies we got on Netflix that left us slack-jawwed and saying, "I had no idea." Both movies still haunt me. 

Brother's Keeper

The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Harry Chickpea said:


> There are so many. Here are a few...
> 
> Series:
> Scottish series: "Hamish Macbeth" about the life in a small fishing town and the life of its police officer.
> ...


If you liked Hamish MacBeth (which was just wonderful) then you would probably really like HEARTBEAT. Another British series that ran for 12 years. It is the story of a village police officer and his doctor wife set in the 1960s. I am not sure if it is available on NetFlix.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> There are two movies we got on Netflix that left us slack-jawwed and saying, "I had no idea." Both movies still haunt me.
> 
> Brother's Keeper
> 
> The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia.


I first saw "Brother's Keeper" on VHS a couple years after it came out, and more recently on DVD. Did you listen to the commentary track? I did with both movies; yes, I saw the other one too. THAT one was beyond disturbing.


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

The firefly movie is called "Serenity" and really does a great job of tying up the loose end the show had after being cancelled.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I recently watched several episodes of "Justified" on Amazon Prime and really liked it. I went to school with Timothy Olyphant basically K-12 and was good friends with his brother. My brother was pretty good friends with Timothy. Anyway, it was fun too watch albeit unrealistic, and I especially like the theme song.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

I LOVE Firefly. Sure I usually enjoy sci fi shows anyway, but it wasn't until we got well into the first episode that I realized the show was REALLY a post civil war frontier show.... with spaceships "out there in the black". :cowboy:


----------



## PistolPackinMom (Oct 20, 2012)

We love Firefly, and my husband and I geek out over "Supernatural".

Haven't seen Red Dwarf in AGES, lol. "The Cockeyed Cowboys of Calico County" sounds good; I'll have to look for that.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

"_Everything That Rises_" 
I don't even know where I found out about it, but it is touching, heartbreaking, affirming. About a struggling Wyoming ranching family which gets tested to the limits when their 12 year old son is in an accident that leaves him a paraplegic. 

Stars (and directed by) Dennis Quaid, Mare Winningham, Ryan Merriman, and Harve Presnell. 

It's available on VHS on Amazon, but a little expensive. 
The acting, directing, beautiful setting, the dialogue, the chemistry between the entire cast is top knotch. 
It's just a great movie that too few people know about. 

http://www.amazon.com/Everything-Th...2541256&sr=1-1&keywords=Everything+That+Rises


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Here is a Really good movie, one of my all time favorites. It's another one that is in the Korean Language (I've been on a Korean kick the last year or so). Its about this woman who makes the best darn soup, and people searching for her and how she makes it. It's just right down my alley 
the title is, The Recipe and it is available on Netflix and subtitled in English.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> There are two movies we got on Netflix that left us slack-jawwed and saying, "I had no idea." Both movies still haunt me.
> 
> Brother's Keeper
> 
> The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia.


Cabin, that Brother's Keeper is a good one for sure. It made me want to strangle a young prosecutor.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Bottle Shock
Gosford Park
The War Bride
The Cave of the Yellow Dog
Cold Comfort Farm,
Deep Impact
The Englishman Who Went Up a Hill But Came Down a Mountain
Wild Target
Fire in the Sky
A League of Their Own
Death at a Funeral
The Lincoln Lawyer


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

Escanaba in Da Moonlight- hysterical and touching, we watch it over and over. Cold Comfort Farm was a hoot- 'I saw something nasty in the Woodshed' Watching Miss Marple over again now, finished Poiret- lots of really good stuff on Netflix


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> There are two movies we got on Netflix that left us slack-jawwed and saying, "I had no idea." Both movies still haunt me.
> 
> Brother's Keeper
> 
> The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia.


"The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia." ??????? Don't think so!

Let me give you a hint. Wild is shooting a neighbor from up the road in the ass with a 12 gauge as he's bent over trying to siphon gas out of your pickup. When he limps down the road a week latter, you get to rag on him. Wild is five members of a family waiting for someone to steal a van at night, then killing him as he runs off. The sheriff swore there was no buckshot in the wounds. Wild is walking out on the porch in your slippers and under pants with a handgun to shoot at Mexicans. Wild is killing your ex-wife's boyfriend while he's trying to take cover behind his car parked near the road outside your trailer while your father has a rifle aimed at him out a window in case you miss. That murder ended up as misdemeanor manslaughter.

The Whites are more pitiful than anything else.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Moon

Harry Brown


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

I currently have a Japanese movie called "Nobody Knows". It's based on a true story, and is about 4 siblings, the oldest a 12-year-old boy (and he's the only one who knows who his father is; they do have minimal contact) whose mother is presumably a callgirl, and she abandons them in a small apartment with orders for them not to leave the house except to do laundry on the balcony, except for the boy who does their shopping. They also do not go to school. 

I've seen the first half so far and will probably watch the rest of it this evening. It's quite a sad story.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Nazis at the Centre of the Earth was better than I expected.

Awaken the Dead was unwatchable.


----------

